# [solved] syslog-ng logs twice

## Jimini

Hey there,

my syslog-ng works fine, but many entries appear twice in the logfiles:

```
[2010-06-25 03:44:16] info daemon dnsmasq started, version 2.52 cachesize 150                                                                                                                                                                

[2010-06-25 03:44:16] info daemon dnsmasq started, version 2.52 cachesize 150                                                                                                                                                                

[2010-06-25 03:44:16] info daemon dnsmasq compile time options: no-IPv6 GNU-getopt no-DBus I18N DHCP no-TFTP                                                                                                                                 

[2010-06-25 03:44:16] info daemon dnsmasq compile time options: no-IPv6 GNU-getopt no-DBus I18N DHCP no-TFTP                                                                                                                                 

[2010-06-25 03:44:16] info daemon dnsmasq reading /etc/resolv.conf                                                                                                                                                                           

[2010-06-25 03:44:16] info daemon dnsmasq reading /etc/resolv.conf                                                                                                                                                                           

[2010-06-25 03:44:16] err daemon dnsmasq bad address at /etc/hosts line 2                                                                                                                                                                    

[2010-06-25 03:44:16] info daemon dnsmasq lese /etc/hosts - 13 Adressen                                                                                                                                                                      

[2010-06-25 03:44:16] info daemon dnsmasq lese /etc/hosts - 13 Adressen                                                                                                                                                                      

[2010-06-25 03:44:20] debug kern kernel [   35.710020] eth0: no IPv6 routers present                                                                                                                                                         

[2010-06-25 03:44:21] debug kern kernel [   37.078057] eth1: no IPv6 routers present
```

As you can see, every entry exists twice, except the one err-entry. But why? Here is my syslog-ng.conf:

```
@version: 3.0

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo.3.0,v 1.1 2009/05/25 20:07:21 mr_bones_ Exp $

#

# Syslog-ng default configuration file for Gentoo Linux

options { 

   chain_hostnames(no); 

   stats_freq(43200); 

};

source src {

    unix-stream("/dev/log" max-connections(256));

    internal();

    file("/proc/kmsg");

};

destination messages       { file("/var/log/messages-$YEAR-$MONTH"    

            owner("root")

            perm(0640)

            template( "[$YEAR-$MONTH-$DAY $HOUR:$MIN:$SEC] $PRIORITY $FACILITY $PROGRAM $MESSAGE\n" )); };

destination cron       { file("/var/log/cron-$YEAR-$MONTH"

            owner("root")

                                perm(0640)

                                template( "[$YEAR-$MONTH-$DAY $HOUR:$MIN:$SEC] $PRIORITY $FACILITY $PROGRAM $MESSAGE\n" )); };

destination daemon      { file("/var/log/daemon-$YEAR-$MONTH"

            owner("root")

                                perm(0640)

                                template( "[$YEAR-$MONTH-$DAY $HOUR:$MIN:$SEC] $PRIORITY $FACILITY $PROGRAM $MESSAGE\n" )); };

destination kern      { file("/var/log/kern-$YEAR-$MONTH"

            owner("root")

                                perm(0640)

                                template( "[$YEAR-$MONTH-$DAY $HOUR:$MIN:$SEC] $PRIORITY $FACILITY $PROGRAM $MESSAGE\n" )); };

destination authlog        { file("/var/log/authlog-$YEAR-$MONTH"

                                owner("root")

                                perm(0640)

#                                template( "[$YEAR-$MONTH-$DAY $HOUR:$MIN:$SEC] $PRIORITY $FACILITY $PROGRAM $MESSAGE\n" )

); };

destination d_shorewall_warn   { file("/var/log/shorewall-warn-$YEAR-$MONTH"

                                owner("root")

                                perm(0640)

                                template( "[$YEAR-$MONTH-$DAY $HOUR:$MIN:$SEC] $PRIORITY $FACILITY $PROGRAM $MESSAGE\n" )); };

destination d_shorewall_info   { file("/var/log/shorewall-info-$YEAR-$MONTH"

                                owner("root")

                                perm(0640)

                                template( "[$YEAR-$MONTH-$DAY $HOUR:$MIN:$SEC] $PRIORITY $FACILITY $PROGRAM $MESSAGE\n" )); };

destination mail      { file("/var/log/mail-$YEAR-$MONTH"

                                owner("root")

                                perm(0640)

                                template( "[$YEAR-$MONTH-$DAY $HOUR:$MIN:$SEC] $PRIORITY $FACILITY $PROGRAM $MESSAGE\n" )); };

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

filter f_messages   { level(info..warn); };

filter f_cron      { facility(cron); };

filter f_daemon      { facility(daemon); };

filter f_kern      { facility(kern); };

filter f_authpriv   { facility(auth,authpriv); } ;

filter f_shorewall_warn   { level (warn) and message ("Shorewall"); };

filter f_shorewall_info { level (info) and message ("Shorewall"); };

filter f_mail      { facility(mail); };

log { source(src); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };

log { source(src); filter(f_cron); destination(cron); };

log { source(src); filter(f_daemon); destination(daemon); };

log { source(src); filter(f_kern); destination(kern); };

log { source(src); filter(f_messages); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); filter(f_authpriv); destination(authlog); };

log { source(src); filter(f_shorewall_warn); destination(d_shorewall_warn); };

log { source(src); filter(f_shorewall_info); destination(d_shorewall_info); };

log {source(src); filter(f_mail); destination(mail); };
```

I use syslog-ng-3.1.1 on 2.6.28-hardened-r9.

Any ideas?

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## mokia

The qoute is from shorewall-info log file?

----------

## Jimini

The upper quote is from /var/log/messages-2010-06, I have just taken some lines out of it as an example (I don't want my IP-address and such stuff in here ;) ).

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## mokia

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> destination messages 		{ file("/var/log/messages-$YEAR-$MONTH" 	
> 
> 				owner("root")
> ...

 

Duplicate entry in log section.

First all msg, then msg filtered (warn and info) again.

And this is not a duplicate entry:

[2010-06-25 03:44:20] debug kern kernel [   35.710020] eth0: no IPv6 routers present                                                                                                                          

[2010-06-25 03:44:21] debug kern kernel [   37.078057] eth1: no IPv6 routers present

----------

## Jimini

Oh, I see. Perhaps I should not read config-files at 5 pm ;|

The logfile looks fine now, thanks again!

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

